# Datenbank für einen Stundenplan



## nderim (22. Apr 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich sollte für ein Projekt mit dem ich "auf Knopfdruck" einen Stundenplan abfragen kann machen.

Mein Problem ist wir haben in der Schule erst vor kurzem das Thema Datenbanken begonnen und ich kenn mich noch nicht so gut darin aus.

Für den Stundenplan muss eine Datenbank angelegt werden. Jedoch fällt mir keine Möglichkeit ein, wie ich diese gestalten soll, denn es soll die Raumnummer und das Fach angezeigt werden. 

Ich habe bereits eine Tabelle die aber sehr groß ist und so wohl nicht verwendet werden kann da ich noch keine Raumnummern drin habe .

Tabelle in Relationenschreibweise
Stundenplan(StundenplanID, KlassenID, Montag12, Montag34,.... , Freitag910)
PK: StundenplanID
FK: KlassenID

Ich habe für jede Doppelstunde (da wir an der Schule nur Doppelstunden haben) praktisch eine Spalte in meiner Tabelle. Dies ist sehr unübersichtlich und die Raumnummern fehlen noch. Wenn ich diese noch hinzufügen würde wäre es noch schlimmer.

Hat jemand einen Vorschlag wie ich diese Tabelle relativ klein halten kann?

Nochmal zusammengefasst:
Wenn ich meine Datenbank mit Java auslese sollte ein Stundenplan einer bestimmtem Schulklasse "KlassenID" mit Raumnummern und Fach ausgegeben werden.


Gruß nderim


----------



## Sempah (22. Apr 2010)

z.B.:

Stundenplan (id, klassen_id, fach_id, raum_id, stunde) - pk: id, fk: fach_id, raum_id
Klasse (id, name) - pk: id
Fach (id, name) - pk: id
Raum (id, raumnummer) - pk: id

// deine table Stundenplan ist sozusagen "die Mitte" der db, in der alles zusammen läuft.


----------



## nderim (22. Apr 2010)

Hallo Sempah

Vielen Dank erst mal.

Würdest du also die Daten in Tabelle "Stundenplan" wie folgt anlegen oder versteh ich dies falsch:

StundenplanID        KlasseID         FachID           RaumID             Stunde
           1                  113           4(Mathe)           316              Montag 12
           2                  113           2(Deutsch)         118              Montag 34
           3                  113           1(Englisch)         212              Montag 56



Dann müsste ich praktisch für jede Doppelstunde (bei der selben Klasse) eine neue StundenplanID erstellen. 

Es ist zwar möglich, jedoch sind das bei 10 Klassen (theoretisch - ich habe nur 2 Klassen ... da lässt sich das noch machen) sehr viele Daten. 

nderim


----------



## Sempah (23. Apr 2010)

Jo, so in etwa.
Die Stunden sind nun mal unterschiedlich und kannst du ja nicht zusammenfassen.


----------



## nderim (23. Apr 2010)

Alles klar. 
Dann mach ich das so.

Vielen Dank


----------

